# new skull prop



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I just got done molding and casting this new half skull. It was made to look like carved stone. It is made of cold resin and is hollow. I am not really sure what I can do with it yet. Maybe some sort of Day of the dead thang?


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

All I have to say is WOW


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

That skull is beautiful! I really love it...well done!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

very cool, scourge!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

'Wow" and "beautiful" were the first words that popped into my head, too. It's a gorgeous piece, scourge.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very cool and well done.

Uhm do you need my address so you can mail me one? Or ten?


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Awesome. I want one. TY.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WAY nice Scourge.....Love your work


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

OMG, Scourge, that is absolutely beautiful. You never cease to amaze me!!! Drink!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It's a beauty. If you decide to produce enough to sell I'd take a couple.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Make two and have a Satanic figure resting his hands on them on the arms of a Throne


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice. Great job!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That is sooo nice.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

AWESOME as always! Wish I could make decent looking skulls ... can't have too many, but bad looking ones, those I have too many of! :googly: :googly:


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pretty amazing.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

ho hum....it's ok I guess.


 LOL!

It's great as usual! You just make the rest of us look bad you know? 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! Really nice.. I love it. I'll take 2 or 3.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Very Nice Work!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome, just awesome.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Thank you all so much. I wasn't expecting such a warm response. I wasn't sure about it but it has grown on me. I started to make a production mold for it today.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Gorgeous skull and beautiful photography.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That looks great. It looks like something you'd see in a shop in the French Quarter.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, I love it! I wish I had some artistic talent.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Great Skull. A quick question though. 

How do you make resin Hollow?
I would have thought it would set up too quick to make anything hollow?


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

The resin is made for roto-casting.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I have one word for you: LOVE.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Those teeth, man. They kill me everytime.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very very nice work. You are very talented with those skulls.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

That's very cool my friend, I love the DOTD stuff. Another excellent skull.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

What to do ????? Make me one!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That skull looks fantastic. I just started collecting DOTD things this year.


----------

